# Gift ideas for XCR



## Strike (24 Nov 2012)

So, hubby picked up a used XCR-L not long ago and I am looking for ideas on accessories for him for Christmas.

Figured I'd hit up the troop here before going shopping so I can just go in, get what I want, and leave.

It's his first firearm so I'll be putting together a cleaning/maintenance kit and getting a case, but I need ideas wrt sights specifically (he just has iron sights) and any other accessories that might be good.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Nov 2012)

The Millet DMS-1 is an affordable 1-4X option, decent reticle, good glass.


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2012)

What kind of shooting does he do, at what kinds of distances?

Firearms accessories are a tough call- many people develop their own very particular preferences for how they shoot, and anything that would be attached to the rifle definitely should not a surprise gift; at least that's my view on it.

Things like good cleaning kits, cases, etc- much more leeway there.


----------



## Strike (24 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> What kind of shooting does he do, at what kinds of distances?
> 
> Firearms accessories are a tough call- many people develop their own very particular preferences for how they shoot, and anything that would be attached to the rifle definitely should not a surprise gift; at least that's my view on it.
> 
> Things like good cleaning kits, cases, etc- much more leeway there.



He's just starting out so, pretty much whatever I pick up he's going to like since he's got absolutely no experience.  Any shooting is just target shooting at the local ranges so nothing of any great distance or difficulty, at least for the first year.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Nov 2012)

For the Millet DMS-1 scope, here's a reliable canadian source/price

http://www.p-d-ent.com/index.php/optics/47-millett

BK81002

$260

US Manufacturer website for info/pics:

http://www.millettsights.com/scopes/dms/

He'll need a scope mount of some sort, so the Burris PEPR Mount (30mm) would be a good option.  Same source:

P/N:  410341  

http://www.p-d-ent.com/index.php/optics/29-burris-optics

$94.00

American manufacturer website:

http://www.burrisoptics.com/arpepr.html


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Nov 2012)

This is the one I owned with a set of armalite rings that didn't work very well.






Reticle:


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2012)

Instead of guessing and buying accessories, why not go with a gift he'll really like?

Ammo.

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/379

Or, can't go wrong with a hoppes bore snake.

Alternately, 10rd magazines for it might be lovely if he doesn't have any, there's a load of places selling them. They exist in sort of weird, but perfectly legal (confirmed by the RCMP) loop hole.


----------



## Strike (24 Nov 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or, can't go wrong with a hoppes bore snake.



Already done.   ;D


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2012)

In that case, just a note, shipping on that ammo is free.


----------



## SteveB (24 Nov 2012)

See if there is a reputable carbine course offered nearby.  A new shooter would benefit from some solid instruction.

Steve


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Nov 2012)

SteveB said:
			
		

> See if there is a reputable carbine course offered nearby.  A new shooter would benefit from some solid instruction.
> 
> Steve



Seconded, he'll enjoy the chance to shoot and learn some techniques from pros.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

Kind of a basic thought, but he needs something to shoot *at* - an 'umpteen' pack of some sort of targets like those "shoot'n'see' (the ones that make fluorescent holes when you hit them) targets -or -if you want to spend some money- a decent spotting scope.
Or a range box to carry all his stuff in...


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Mar 2013)

What gen of the XCR is it?  Does it have the skeleton style buttstock?  If so, an upgrade to an AR style butt (with an adapter kit) is a popular upgrade for the XCR.  What type of mags does he have?  PMAGS or Tapcos seem to run well and 10 rnd LARS are good to have around.  Sling?  Get him a Vickers VCAS.


----------

